# Not Upgrade Eligible on Rogers...



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

I just spoke with a Rogers rep on the phone and was told that I wasn't upgrade eligible until September when I signed a contract on a new plan. Even though I started my service with them in July and didn't even buy a phone from them. (I switched to Rogers to use my iPhone)

I asked her about the $50 fee some have been talking about, and she said she doesn't know anything about it. She did say however that there would be a price to buy the phone outright, that hasn't been released yet and would be available on Friday.

It just seems like there is different info about this all the time. I mean you speak to one person and get one thing, and then another person and you get something completely different.

Anyone here anything else?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

You will not get the iPhone for $199 unless you are a new customer activating a new line of service.

You will not get the iPhone for $249 (I presume this would be the price for an upgrade, 8GB model) unless you have not purchased a new phone from Rogers within the past 365-day year. 

The price for the iPhone (as officially announced by AT&T - will likely be the same for Rogers) is $499 for the 8GB and $599 for the 16GB.

It sucks - Steve told everyone that the iPhone would be available everywhere for $199. I didn't realize that this was only for new subscribers. 

As I've said before, it's just *yet another reason* why people wont be buying the iPhone from Rogers. Although I still will


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Try calling back, especially *after* Friday. At some point, Rogers will train its staff.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Try calling back, especially *after* Friday. At some point, Rogers will train its staff.


What?!?  Wait until the product actual arrives in the market?!? Well, that's just crazy talk! :lmao:


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

uPhone said:


> You will not get the iPhone for $199 unless you are a new customer activating a new line of service.
> 
> You will not get the iPhone for $249 (I presume this would be the price for an upgrade, 8GB model) unless you have not purchased a new phone from Rogers within the past 365-day year.
> 
> ...


See I figured since I didn't buy a phone from them I would be fine. I used the iPhone I unlocked, and thus never took advantage of a Rogers subsidized phone. The customer service rep said it didn't matter... :S


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey, I'm in the same boat. They told me I would have to wait until February for my first chance at upgrade eligibility. I asked if I could buy the phone outright and the rep said that the price currently in the computer for buying a phone with no plan was $3,500...but she said that it was likely to change on Friday.

I'm just shocked at the lack of information that Rogers is able to give potential customers.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't understand this. Why are you saying $3500 without going crazy? Is this a joke?!


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I was told the same thing - I received a new phone last year on July 24, so now I'll need to wait until July 24 2008. They said there's no way to change it, which is frustrating.

I guess I'll see what happens on Friday, but I'm not going to be paying $499 for the iPhone!


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

bob99 and uPhone, check your PM box for a message from me.

I'm starting to get nervous about not being upgrade eligible


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

Has anyone emailed Elizabeth Hamilton today and gotten a response? I emailed her this morning but assume she's busy with the PR for the $30 package


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm apparently upgrade eligible, but my contract ends in April 2009 so I guess I can't get it for cheap.  how much do you think it would cost, with upgrade, to get the 16gb model?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

kezia said:


> I'm apparently upgrade eligible, but my contract ends in April 2009 so I guess I can't get it for cheap.  how much do you think it would cost, with upgrade, to get the 16gb model?


I am in the exact same boat you are in and I just got off the phone with Rogers retention (knocked about $45 of my cable and internet while there) and asked about the HUP. For me to upgrade based on the low revenue of my wireless account (about $55 a month) it would cost me $324 + 35 admin fee for the 8G and $424 +35 admin for the 16G to upgrade. Now I can't remember the other charges he referenced but it was about $490 and $610 or so overall for each phone. Activation fees maybe? Man I should have paid closer attention.....

Edit: I should add they had no clue about the new $30 6GB plans announced so I could find out how long the 6GB was valid for (life of contract or shorter).


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

Current Rogers customers who are not upgrade eligible have no other option other than paying the $400 cancellation fee. Straight from a Rogers Customer Service supervisor's mouth. They will not budge on this issue.

What an archaic way to run a company. I would be willing to pay a $200 fee or whatever they lost on the cheap phone they subsidized to give to me, but they would rather lose a customer.

Has anyone in my situation gotten this far with Rogers?


----------



## Megs_29 (Sep 25, 2007)

Same things with me. I called today and explained that I signed a one year contract in January based on the fact that I wanted the iPhone when it came (i obviously had the 1st gen). I explained that I wasnt looking for a discount on the plan, or any special treatment... Im willing to sign for 3 years, pay my 60 per month including that awesome data plan and buy the 8Gb for 199... but im not eligible for the upgrade discount. Thats all I wanted..

The guy told me to call back on Friday as obviously things are changing all the time with Rogers, this way they can give me an exact price as to how much it will cost to get the phone in my hands.

if they give me any option other than the 199/299, then Ill cancel my contract and re-sign... which seems like a dumb way (for them) for a customer to get around the red-tape!


----------



## jhembach (May 20, 2005)

Does anyone know when they changed their cancellation fees? I signed a 3-yr last September, just wondering if I'd have to pay $200, $300 or (yikes) $400 to cancel.

It's ridiculous I'd even have to consider this. Honestly, two days before selling these, not having information available on how to proceed with loyal, existing customers is quite offensive. It's a message to customers that they don't really give a s$%^ about them, all they want to do is suck new business in, lock them into contracts and then screw them as hard as they can.

Please don't post "you knew that when you signed"... there are no real options in Canada, and I think everyone with half a brain gets that. It's simply sad that a business would treat its customers this way. Across services, I pay Rogers about $300 a month for services that cost them virtually zero to provide. You'd think that would get you at least a semblance of customer service, but you'd be wrong.


----------



## iYann (May 22, 2005)

Hi,

I might have a few answers, or at least an alternative.

Like you, I called Rogers last week to hear I was not eligible until end of August 2008. I really tried everything to get what I wanted, I also called them a number of times to try new ways..., threatened that I was seriously moving to another phone company for our 3 phones (I mentioned Bell, not Fido since it's their sister company) ... I mean we are a small company spending (or wasting) about $3500 a year with Rogers...
They just refuse plainly, saying they have a strict system that doesn't let them do that.
For the record, we got 2 Blackberries at no charge (they were 149 each at the time I believe) last year when we called to complain about our crazy bills, but now they can't even make the date slip a few days to make us eligible...

So no matter what you tell them, the only way out is to cancel your contract and switch to another company (Fido obviously). You normally have to pay $20 a month for the rest of the contract, up to a maximum of $400 ($400 in my case).

However, I learnt THERE IS A WAY not to pay this fee when switching to Fido. This is an agreement they have that is not publicized, but they are sister companies, so they know you'll be staying in the family.
If you switch to Fido... port your existing phone number with them, Rogers will automatically be notified and cancel your account. But when you do sign a *3 years contract with Fido, then Rogers will just not charge for the cancellation fee*. I confirmed that information with Fido, then called Rogers again to confirm it with another manager there.

There is another big benefit to this: Fido bills by the second, not by the minute like Robbers do, and their nights&w-e start earlier.

So that's it with Rogers for me starting Friday 8 am.

You should call them to confirm that rather than taking my word. Maybe this only applies for businesses, not 100% sure...

Another info I got from Fido is that if you select a non-iPhone plan combined with the data plan rather than an iPhone plan, visual voice-mail will not be available.

Also with Fido you don't have to go with the iPhone plans. But the iPhone is $199 only if you take a voice plan that is MORE than $30/month. For plans $30/month or less, the iPhone is $249 ($349 for the 16Gb). No matter if you take the optional data 6 [email protected]$30 or a $11 option kit. It is considered an option, not a plan.
Last thing I wanted to say is Fido have 3 months of free unlimited local calls when you sign for 3 years, and something not advertised on ther site, also the voice plan is 50% off for the first 3 months.

That's it, sorry for the long post, also English is not my first language...


----------



## Megs_29 (Sep 25, 2007)

Coulda fooled me that english isnt your first language!

Thank you for telling me about that Fido thing.. Im gonna perhaps do that if I don't like that answer. Apparently though some people say Fido isnt that great outside of the city, so I dunno.. but again, it all hinges on what they tell me on Friday. Ive got my internet, cable, and everyone in my family on Rogers...so Im sure they wouldnt like hearing we're gonna jump ship!

Ill keep ya posted!!


----------



## .tony (Apr 20, 2004)

*Fido customer*

I'm already a Fido customer and was appalled when I found out about this. They let me spend over 500$ when I was outside my renewal window for a Nokia E62, but not an iPhone. 

At first I thought it was because I'm on the City Fido plan (45$/month for unlimited anytime minutes) and they were trying to phase me off that plan, but then I realized it actually "policy".

I can't fathom that a company (who apparently won Best Customer Satisfaction) would actually put new customers ahead of their current, loyal, long-time customers.

The phone agent I spoke to actually suggested that I pay-out my contract (at 200$) and then re-renew another three-year contract. This is ridiculous.

Only way to get this, ahem, "policy" changed is to be vocal about it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Or, you could call back and speak with someone else... When did you re-sign?




.tony said:


> I'm already a Fido customer and was appalled when I found out about this. They let me spend over 500$ when I was outside my renewal window for a Nokia E62, but not an iPhone.
> 
> At first I thought it was because I'm on the City Fido plan (45$/month for unlimited anytime minutes) and they were trying to phase me off that plan, but then I realized it actually "policy".
> 
> ...


----------



## iYann (May 22, 2005)

Megs_29 said:


> Apparently though some people say Fido isnt that great outside of the city, so I dunno..


Tks Megs,

I heard the same a few months ago, but Fido now shares the same network as Rogers.
Only in remote area they'd charge like 25cents a minute to access the "extended network".
Apart from that it also supports GSM so you can travel with your Fido phone just as you can with Rogers. I asked today. I think I spent all afternoon calling Fido and Rogers to make things more clear.... crazy...


----------



## .tony (Apr 20, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Or, you could call back and speak with someone else... When did you re-sign?


Ideally, but I already spoke with a supervisor there that dictated the same message. I'm guessing the "eligibility" is in the system so that even if I go to a retail store, the sale won't go through.

I guess we'll see. For now I've added an (expensive, argg) data plan to my existing unlocked iPhone and that should hold me over until Rogers smartens up and starts thinking like a customer-focused organization.


----------



## Megs_29 (Sep 25, 2007)

The two people Ive spoken to at Rogers CS have both said they think that the older iPhones will be 'accepted' by Rogers at some point. Im still going to wait till tomorrow to call them back and talk about the upgrade thing...

Does anyone else think its kind of counter-productive? You call, get denied an upgrade, cancel your contract, then re-sign a new one MINUTES later and everything is suddenly changed enough for them to give you an iPhone? Seems stupid to me..

Is this 6GB data plan going to revert back to the 300MB at any point? That would really suck!!!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I called Rogers seconds ago and talked to someone in Sales; he read through their FAQs as to how to answer certain questions. He read me the FAQ on upgrading when you are not eligible. He said the way that it looked is that you are going to pay full price for the phone; what does that mean? He continued to read and what it looks like is you are essentially paying the $400 cancellation fee, plus the $199 / $299 for the phone. At the end of the day you can look at it like this. A. I just paid $600 (full price) for my iPhone. or B. I paid $400 to cancel and re-signed for 3 years.


----------



## jerkjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

iYann said:


> Hi,
> 
> I might have a few answers, or at least an alternative.
> 
> ...


I think that sounds like what I want to do. I still have until Nov 2008 to end my contract with Rogers, and have always wanted to switch to fido. I want an iphone in my hands on July 11th, but can the sales reps at the store help with the number porting and price matching? Or do they only deal with sales?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Which data plan did you add?



.tony said:


> Ideally, but I already spoke with a supervisor there that dictated the same message. I'm guessing the "eligibility" is in the system so that even if I go to a retail store, the sale won't go through.
> 
> I guess we'll see. For now I've added an (expensive, argg) data plan to my existing unlocked iPhone and that should hold me over until Rogers smartens up and starts thinking like a customer-focused organization.


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you so much for this detailed post! I knew we would be able to find some loop holes if we put our collective ehMac brains together. Let's keep the pressure on today and hopefully we will be able to find a way to stay with Rogers too and not pay $400 cancellation fee. (But the Fido plan seems like our best option now)



iYann said:


> Hi,
> 
> I might have a few answers, or at least an alternative.
> 
> ...


----------



## jerkjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

iYann said:


> Hi,
> 
> I might have a few answers, or at least an alternative.
> 
> ...


This method seems quite interesting. I'm with rogers now, and I want to move to fido with the same plan. Can the sales rep in the store help me out with that (price match, number port) when I go there to pick up an iphone? Or should I just call in to do the switch?


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

If you are not eligible for an upgrade, please email [email protected]

If enough of us email, we might see some movement!

She is the spokesperson who caved to the 6GB $30 plan


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I spoke to Fido and they say if your in the middle of a contract with Fido, instead of paying a cancellation fee to get the iphone you can migrate to Rogers with your current number and then the cacellation fee is not charged. The only reason I'm not doing that is cause my awesome plan with Fido..I dont want to go to Rogers.


----------



## iYann (May 22, 2005)

.tony said:


> Ideally, but I already spoke with a supervisor there that dictated the same message. I'm guessing the "eligibility" is in the system so that even if I go to a retail store, the sale won't go through.
> 
> I guess we'll see. For now I've added an (expensive, argg) data plan to my existing unlocked iPhone and that should hold me over until Rogers smartens up and starts thinking like a customer-focused organization.


Tony,
Talk to "Customers Relations". They are the most flexible people at Rogers. The stores have no flexibility at all and no power to change things. But if you want to talk to people that can work something out for you, call Rogers and ask for Customers Relations, they have the authority.


----------



## iYann (May 22, 2005)

Update:
As per my previous post, I did talk to "Customers Relations".

Well, FINALLY Rogers accepted to make my 10 and half months of contract a 12 months so that I would be eligible for the iPhone. The guy I talked to explained those things could be arranged in their department.
They advise no to go to the Store but call their service on Friday. They can arrange things to make you eligible for the upgrade and they'd ship the iPhone (delivery expected monday or tuesday of next week).
If you call and the person says "no", hang up and try again with someone else until you get a "yes". Some people are nicer than others.

So that's good news...
But still I've compared plans between Rogers and Fido and Fido definitely has the advantage. Typically $5 cheaper, with billing by the second... I will most probably switch to Fido if I can arrange all these things on Friday morning.

I don't advise anyone to pick an iPhone plan, there are much better deals if you look at voice+6 Gb data plan


----------



## tb74 (Jul 9, 2008)

A word of warning:

I stopped in the local Rogers store near my house (Yorkville @ Yonge in Toronto) and the sales guy informed me that they are not giving any iPhones to upgrade customers, only new activations. His excuse was that they are receiving a limited amount of iphones so they are earmarking them for new activations. A call to Rogers confirmed that this is NOT policy, and this particular dealer is only doing this since they receive a higher commission on new activations. In advance of tomorrow's launch, I would call your local store and ask them what their policies are; hopefully they won't have the same policy as the Yorkville store. On the Rogers site, this location is listed as "Wireless Communications Plus", even though the store branding is Rogers Wireless. I called an actual Rogers Plus location downtown and they said it is first-come first-served, no bias against existing customers.


----------



## jerkjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

Just testing...ignore


----------



## jerkjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

iYann said:


> Update:
> As per my previous post, I did talk to "Customers Relations".
> 
> Well, FINALLY Rogers accepted to make my 10 and half months of contract a 12 months so that I would be eligible for the iPhone. The guy I talked to explained those things could be arranged in their department.
> ...


I'm gonna do the same thing and attempt to get it off fido. What are the good $20 voice plans available @ fido for news customers right now? I knwo that student deal is over.

Josh


----------



## iYann (May 22, 2005)

jerkjosh said:


> What are the good $20 voice plans available @ fido for news customers right now? I knwo that student deal is over.
> 
> Josh


You should browse their site. There is a $20 plan with 200 minutes.
Note that the iPhone will cost you an extra $50 ($249) if you take a plan of $30 and under.


----------



## jerkjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

iYann said:


> You should browse their site. There is a $20 plan with 200 minutes.
> Note that the iPhone will cost you an extra $50 ($249) if you take a plan of $30 and under.


Sorry, I should been more specific. I currently have unlimited after 8, caller ID, 200 min, 100LD, call waiting...all for 20+SAF+911+tax with Rogers, 1 year contract. This was a basic offer that most new customers were able to attain. I'm looking for fido plans along those lines. CID and Eve/Weekends is a MUST. 

Soo...I never bothered to look on the fido site because I knew this kind of plan won't be promoted, and I was right. Any clues as to where I can find something close? (I will also attempt to price match when I get the iphone, but that might prove to be difficult)


----------



## jerkjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

I mean plans with evenings/weekends, CID...etc. I want something close to my ROgers plan.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## jhembach (May 20, 2005)

iYann: How exactly did you manage to get moved to hardware upgrade eligible status?

I just spoke to a rep and she told me I could not get an iPhone. Specifically, she said I could a) wait until my contract reaches one year in in September, b) add a second line and have two phones - what a joke, or c) buy the phone outright, which she claimed I could do, but she could not give me a price for the phone.

I know calling was pointless because the amount of information in this thread alone far exceeds what most Rogers reps know, but I find this extremely frustrated. The fact that existing customers are being completely ignored is just plain evil, not that I'm expecting any different.


----------



## iYann (May 22, 2005)

jerkjosh, check on the Fido site

Funny pics taken last week at a Rogers store in Quebec (used a stupid blackberry, sorry about the quality). They put an Apple desktop background on their in-store demo computer !!! lol


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*What's there to understand?*

That's the point of subsidizing a phone, you can charge what you want for it. With the iPhone Rogers is showing that this is true when you're the only GSM carrier in Canada. You can protest but that doesn't mean that much will change. So keep in mind that the 6GB data plans are only for a limited time and probably only if you purchase and iPhone at the launch. Once again its people's insane drive for this iPod with a dail tone that really is to blame because corporate greed has always been there.:clap:


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Has anyone heard from Elizabeth Hamilton yet?
2. Does Fido have My5?


----------



## mac_man (Oct 14, 2005)

Well I called Rogers and spoke to a CSR. They said I could only upgrade until next month as I started a new contract with new phone last August. They were not aware of the $30/ 6GB promotion. I do feel sorry for the CSR and representatives not knowing anything. They also stated that that the price was fixed at $199 and $299 which contradicts what I've been hearing. It might sound silly but if I upgrade to an iPhone will they start me fresh off at 3 years once I sign or is it 3 year plus the time remaining on your current contract?


----------



## jerkjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

iYann...I've checked the fido site, already. Here is my rogers plan: 200 min, E/W 8pm, CD, 100LD, CW...all for 20 + extras. I got this without rententions, on a 1 year contract. I am SURE there must be something a long the same lines with fido that isn't advertised...


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

It's a brand new 3 years, 1095 days.


----------



## murbers66 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just got back from my rogers store and they said i can upgrade tomorrow no problem. But, i will have to pay 299 for the 8gb because im teir 1. I can keep my current plan which is awesome because i have had this since the razr and it gives me free long distance on the weekend. I for sure thought he was going say that it has to be change. Guess im going down early because he said they didn't receive a full shipment. Not sure how many, more than 10 was all i could get out of him though...oh yeah, im in Nova Scotia. paln


----------



## jerkjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

iYann said:


> Hi,
> 
> I might have a few answers, or at least an alternative.
> 
> ...


From hofo:

4 conditions for the no ecf clause (applies vice versa for a fido to rogers migration)

1) you have to have been with rogers for min 1yr
2) you have to go onto a 3yr agreement with fido
3) you have to have always paid your bill on time for the past year (never have gone into collections)
4) you need to port in your number to fido within 15 days of activation.

Case 1 already doesn't include me...too bad. Still gonna call to see if they can fudge it.


----------



## jerkjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

From hofo:

4 conditions for the no ecf clause (applies vice versa for a fido to rogers migration)

1) you have to have been with rogers for min 1yr
2) you have to go onto a 3yr agreement with fido
3) you have to have always paid your bill on time for the past year (never have gone into collections)
4) you need to port in your number to fido within 15 days of activation.

Case 1 already doesn't include me...too bad. Still gonna call to see if they can fudge it.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

jerkjosh said:


> From hofo:
> 
> 4 conditions for the no ecf clause (applies vice versa for a fido to rogers migration)
> 
> ...


Would I have to have been with Rogers for a year, or be one year into a contract with Rogers? When I first signed up I did so without a contract.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry to beat a dead horse on this topic, but I just was told by a Fido rep that I don't qualify for a renewal. Some how my renewal date was changed from May of last year when I purchased my accursed current phone, to September. So now I'd have to wait until September of 2009([email protected]@#!#$%).

I'll be on the phone with them all morning tomorrow to straighten this out. But does anyone have any solution if there is no way to shift this around currently?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Kill the Rogers rep and steal his phone.


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

My best advice is to remain persistant. Up until yesterday at 4:00 I was not upgrade eligible. My most recent call was with Adrienne at Rogers, and she nicely informed me that Rogers had looked further at my account and that I was now upgrade eligible (Something to do with sitting on previous plans and not renewing at the first possible chance...and it all adds up to over a year)

Keep at it folks, I believe that with enough persistance you can break through the Rogers barrier.

On another nice note, I am now the proud and happy owner of an 8 gB iPhone 3G.


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

lostmyphone said:


> My best advice is to remain persistant. Up until yesterday at 4:00 I was not upgrade eligible. My most recent call was with Adrienne at Rogers, and she nicely informed me that Rogers had looked further at my account and that I was now upgrade eligible (Something to do with sitting on previous plans and not renewing at the first possible chance...and it all adds up to over a year)
> 
> Keep at it folks, I believe that with enough persistance you can break through the Rogers barrier.
> 
> On another nice note, I am now the proud and happy owner of an 8 gB iPhone 3G.


How much did they charge you for it?


----------

